# Can I upgrade my Dual Tuner (TCD649080) with TWO new HDDs?



## rupa (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a series 2 dual tuner with a lifetime subscription and I was told it's best to use two similar if not equal sized HDDs so I bought two Maxtor 200GB drives. I was planning to use InstantCake unless I can find a free image that is relatively dummy-proof.

My question is, can I install dual HDDs with the dual tuner models? I read somewhere that the dual tuner model only supports a single hard drive. 

Can anyone confirm or deny this with 100% certainty? I'd love to hear from someone who has actually done this successfully. I'd also like to know if I need to buy extra power cables or anything else to accomodate the double hard drives?

If it's not possible for the TCD649080 to work with two I'd much rather just replace the 80GB with a single 200GB drive than try to do both of them and have it mess up or just be a waste of time.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer me.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

The DT tivos are made to hold a single drive. However, you can purchase a few things (in a single kit) that will allow for a second drive. 
http://www.weaknees.com/dual-tuner-tivo-bracket.php


----------



## rupa (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks, Mick!

Any suggestions for an image that's easy to use? I noticed you have [S2 649 - 270hrs] on your sig... I assume that means you have upgraded a TCD649 - - - already? What did you use?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO, you should not consier dual drives untli 300 GB or so for the smallest drive.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

rupa said:


> Thanks, Mick!
> 
> Any suggestions for an image that's easy to use? I noticed you have [S2 649 - 270hrs] on your sig... I assume that means you have upgraded a TCD649 - - - already? What did you use?


You already have an image. It's on your stock drive. There's no need to go out and buy and/or download an image if you have a working drive already. The bonus is you get to keep your recordings when you add bigger drives if you use your existing drive as the source.


----------



## rupa (Apr 13, 2007)

whitepelican said:


> You already have an image. It's on your stock drive. There's no need to go out and buy and/or download an image if you have a working drive already. The bonus is you get to keep your recordings when you add bigger drives if you use your existing drive as the source.


How would I do this, if I want to replace the existing 80GB with two 200GB drives?
Or does that only work if I am adding a secondary drive and keeping my original?

Also, can I keep my old 80GB drive as a backup and just drop it in someday if I need it? Or could I say, just put it in when I want to watch whatever I have stored on it, then change back to the two 200GB drives? Back and forth like that?

I know it's not practical and I wouldn't do it often, but there are a few series I have on the 80GB drive I anticipate wanting to watch in a year or so, but don't care enough to transfer over to the new drives.

Has anyone done anything like this before? Thanks again.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

rupa said:


> How would I do this, if I want to replace the existing 80GB with two 200GB drives?


Personally, I advocate heading over to mfslive.org, download their free boot CD, and reading their guide. There are also other guides around the web that might be more detailed.



rupa said:


> Or does that only work if I am adding a secondary drive and keeping my original?


Works any way you like it. You can just add a 2nd drive and keep your recordings intact, or you can add two new drives and keep the recordings, or you can just replace your original with one bigger drive and keep the recordings.



rupa said:


> Also, can I keep my old 80GB drive as a backup and just drop it in someday if I need it?


Sure can. That's usually a good idea.



rupa said:


> Or could I say, just put it in when I want to watch whatever I have stored on it, then change back to the two 200GB drives? Back and forth like that? I know it's not practical and I wouldn't do it often, but there are a few series I have on the 80GB drive I anticipate wanting to watch in a year or so, but don't care enough to transfer over to the new drives.


You could, but it would be a pain.



rupa said:


> Has anyone done anything like this before? Thanks again.


I'd be willing to bet plenty of people have.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

rupa said:


> Thanks, Mick!
> 
> Any suggestions for an image that's easy to use? I noticed you have [S2 649 - 270hrs] on your sig... I assume that means you have upgraded a TCD649 - - - already? What did you use?


I used a 250GB drive in my 649. My 240 Tivo has a 164GB drive and the 540 has a 500GB drive.

check out this site for more information about upgrading.
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## rupa (Apr 13, 2007)

mick66 said:


> I used a 250GB drive in my 649. My 240 Tivo has a 164GB drive and the 540 has a 500GB drive.


I meant to ask what software or image you used. I gave up and paid for InstantCake, I got impatient. Seems to have worked just fine as far as formatting the two 200GB drives, but I haven't yet installed them. I'll let you all know how it goes as soon as I get the bracket to allow the box to house dual HDDs. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lannister80 (Oct 6, 2005)

I've had a TCD540 with 2x320GB drives in it for about 18 months now, and I'm considering upgrading to a Dual Tuner S2 (TCD649080).

Before I start buying stuff, I wanted to be sure the TCD649080 still uses plain old PATA/IDE drives, not SATA. I'm planning on pulling the 2x320GB drives from my TCD540 and putting them in the TCD649 (using the newest InstantCake to wipe and reformat the drives; I know the TCD540 operating system won't work with TCD649).

Also, can I assume the TwinBreeze bracket that fits in the TCD540 is different from the one that fits in the TCD649? It would great if they're the same so I don't have to buy a new bracket, but I'm prepared...  

Let me know how your upgrade process goes, and thanks!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

The S3 is the only Tivo so far that uses sata drives. Everything else is still pata.
Yes, the two Tivos require different brackets for a second drive.


----------

